# Young's Chip Shop - Fish and Chips



## mum2westiesGill (May 22, 2012)

Having this for tea 

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=34962

but me being me just wanted to check on a 1: 10 ratio how many QA units would you do? If you click on the meal then scroll down it takes you to the nutritional values & says carbohydrate 52.7g per pack (as consumed).


----------



## fencesitter (May 22, 2012)

I expect you've eaten it by now ... hope it was yummy ... would have said 5 units for that, which sounds about right as we've had the fish without the chips before and there weren't many carbs, just a bit in the batter


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2012)

Sorry I missed this earlier Gill. In another of Bev's food experiments I had this (post 10 in the thread), although mine was a separate fish with a pile of my own oven chips etc.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081

My results were amazing that night!


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2012)

Fish is good 4 ya brain TOOO !!


----------

